# Finis_it



## Mule (Oct 10, 2004)

Guys, just found a file on my C drive called FINIS_IT.

It appears to be a text file...

Ive googled FINIS_IT. I found nothing conclusive about this, although Ive read where several others have exp. this same file popping up out of no where on their hard drives.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Use notepad to open it, what is in there?

.


----------



## Mule (Oct 10, 2004)

Finis - Starting
Finis checking for AuditBoot key
Finis AuditBoot key not 1
Application recovery mode
Finis completed

Finis - Starting
Finis checking for AuditBoot key
Finis AuditBoot key not 1
Application recovery mode
Finis completed

Finis - Starting
Finis checking for AuditBoot key
Finis AuditBoot key not 1
Application recovery mode
Finis completed

Finis - Starting
Finis checking for AuditBoot key
Finis AuditBoot key not 1
Application recovery mode
Finis completed


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

See this

http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/637029-finis-it-and-rhdsetup-test-documents/

Looks like it is related to HP PCs

Found it using Google
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Finis+checking+for+AuditBoot+key

.

.


----------



## Mule (Oct 10, 2004)

I do have an HP... I did the google search. It just seemed kind of inconclusive... oh well... should I delete it?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Probably safe to delete, its just a log file.

.


----------



## Mule (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

A log file is something software does when it installs, that way if you contact the software vendor with an issue, they sometimes want the log file to help with determining the problem.

You are welcome.

.


----------

